# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Jack Mckenzies Heads

## Rees

Would anyone have any further Photos of Mr Wapiti and any of hes other Heads he Shot?
i have a great photo of his Hybrid monster- but hear he also shot another Wap from the mid burn? 

An any Red Deer Photos would be awesome.

Thanks!

----------


## Moa Hunter

Do you have a copy of his book ' Mr Wapiti' it only has the 18 pt Wap but does have some reds

----------


## Rees

> Do you have a copy of his book ' Mr Wapiti' it only has the 18 pt Wap but does have some reds


Nah but ill buy it off someone along with Luttrells please  :Grin: 

What sort of setting is the photo in the book mate? ive seen one with him Displaying the Mounted head in black an white as a youngerish fella...
any of them dead on the ground or bush trophy pics?

thank you

----------

